# "George Müller of Bristol And His Witness to a Prayer-Hearing God" - Arthur Pierson



## Stope (Dec 7, 2016)

I have heard that the book "George Müller of Bristol And His Witness to a Prayer-Hearing God" - Arthur Pierson is an extremely edifying biography of the man Mueller. Have any of you read it? 

The book was recommended to me from a friend knowing that I have been blessed by the Hudson Taylor (whom Muller is associated with) and Spurgeon (whom my friend told me that Pierson took over Spurgeon's pulpit).

As for me, anything that I can read that takes the following Jesus beyond head knowledge alone and increases faith, devotion, and commitment to prayer towards Jesus are the best types of readings out there

I was pleased to find the work available for free at Amazon in Kindle format


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 7, 2016)

He was the man who had the London Orphanage, and raised over 4 million dollars, and was raised up by faith will offerings?

If there is such a thing today as God granting the gift of faith, He had it!


----------



## Stope (Dec 7, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> He was the man who had the London Orphanage, and raised over 4 million dollars, and was raised up by faith will offerings?
> 
> If there is such a thing today as God granting the gift of faith, He had it!



Have you read this work brother? If so what were your thoughts?


----------

